# Child Bike Seat



## Rhysito (12 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 
I want to cycle with my 14 month baby girl. I use a gravel bike for getting around london and I am wandering if anyone has experience of using a child seat on a bike with drop down handle-bars. I am currently using a Cannondale Topstone 105 and ideally would be able to mount a seat on pannier rack. 
Please let me know if you have any advise or recommendations,
Thanks!
Peace and love, 
Steve


----------



## straas (15 Nov 2021)

I use one of the hamax branded seats - I had originally wanted a rack mounted seat, but since using the hamax seat I've noticed there's a fair bit of bounce in the bracket which takes some of the worst out of the road.

I think a rack mounted seat would be a bit of a harsher ride for the child.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (15 Nov 2021)

It is many years now since I used to ride with my son in a seat on the back - ye gods, it is about thirty years😱

The best way to do it imho is on a mixte step-through frame - it makes mounting, dismounting and stopping in traffic so much easier - especially as the child gets heavier.

Go on - an excuse for n+1, possibly a project what's not to like? There are plenty on eBay 😀


----------



## BrumJim (15 Nov 2021)

I did, but the problem isn't the dropped handlebars, it is the skinny tyres associated with it.

My bike was a touring bike, so had 700 x 32 (or 35, can't be too sure), but with 23s or even 25s, stability as well as wheel strength is a problem.

In terms of mounting, the rear rack is very fixed, and therefore any bumps from the rear tyre go straight into the rack with very little damping. Most seats suspend off the seat tube, and therefore (due to long stays) have a certain amount of springiness which makes the ride bearable. My first effort had the seat mounted off the tube, but resting on the rear rack, and that was unbearable for my son.


----------

